# I Am So Upset!!!



## Lauren1981 (Sep 16, 2008)

anyone who knows me KNOWS how big a fan i am of kat deluna. that being said, while i'm not a fan of ANYONE getting booed for singing our National Anthem..... she kind of had it coming.
i just don't know what happened!!! she has a beautiful voice but maybe she's a slight bit tone deaf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




what do you guys think?
and this isn't the first time. she sang the national anthem at a Celtics game and the same exact thing happened. i don't think she got booed but FUCK!!!!!!!!

YouTube - Kat Deluna National Anthem


----------



## florabundance (Sep 16, 2008)

awww how come she did so badly???? she has a nice voice, but it's like she misuses it, forces it a little - like it's yet to click for her. kind of harsh to boo though?
i saw her do a show at a club in cyprus about a month ago and she sounded fine to me


----------



## Lauren1981 (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_awww how come she did so badly???? she has a nice voice, but it's like she misuses it, forces it a little - like it's yet to click for her. kind of harsh to boo though?
i saw her do a show at a club in cyprus about a month ago and she sounded fine to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i know! she always sounds so good which is why i just can't figure out what happened here!
yeah i thought it was harsh to boo her. mainly because we've heard WAY worse national anthems but bottom line, it is the national anthem and she apparently tried her best..


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 16, 2008)

She really wasn't that bad.  The National Anthem is a very difficult song to sing and she was probably ridiculously nervous (who wouldn't be).

The only thing that kind of bothered me, is the way she sang it.  The National Anthem is something intended to honour and highlight the nation, not the singer, and I think she was a bit too showy.  She made it a bit more about herself.  She could have sung it with a bit more reverence, IMO.  All that said, she didn't deserve to be booed.


----------



## beauty_marked (Sep 20, 2008)

^^^EXACTLY!!

She went wayyy too hard on it. All the hand motions and the hair swinging was  wayy too much


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 21, 2008)

The National Anthem isn't hard to sing if:

A. You know how to sing.
B. You just follow the melody.

Too many singers now get caught up in showboating, trying to outdo themselves and everyone else who's ever sung it. Someone like Whitney Houston may be able to get away with it, this chick was not apparently.


----------



## carandru (Sep 21, 2008)

Actually, being able to sing doesn't equal being able to sing the National Anthem. Some of the runs and jumps in there can be hard on a voice that isn't used to doing those kind of mechanics.  But, yea, it is much easier if you don't try to add all those extras. 

And I thinks she was too showy if that what you want to call it. You can tell that she doesn't have a strong enough background in the mechanics of singing to try to do all of that mess that she is doing. But, I don't particualy blame her for sounding that  bad, I blame her vocal coach and whoever else heard that in practice and said, "Yea, do it that way".


----------



## Lauren1981 (Sep 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_Actually, being able to sing doesn't equal being able to sing the National Anthem. Some of the runs and jumps in there can be hard on a voice that isn't used to doing those kind of mechanics. But, yea, it is much easier if you don't try to add all those extras. 

And I thinks she was too showy if that what you want to call it. You can tell that she doesn't have a strong enough background in the mechanics of singing to try to do all of that mess that she is doing. But, I don't particualy blame her for sounding that bad, I blame her vocal coach and whoever else heard that in practice and said, "Yea, do it that way"._

 
the crazy thing is that she grew up singing opera..... isn't how most of their lessons are? acapella? so singing with no music should have been easier for her

i think all that extra sh*t is what really f'd her up. if you're pitchy and can't find the note, the best way to cover it up is NOT to get loud and throw in all the extra

i still love her though. she just needs a little touch up. not the worst anthem ever but i was just SO surprised.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_...... not the worst anthem ever but i was just SO surprised._

 
Worst anthem ever would have to go to Roseanne Barr.  Speaking of uncomfortable anthem moments, this ranks pretty high up there as well: YouTube - Josh Howard Disrespects National Anthem


----------



## Lauren1981 (Sep 22, 2008)

the video didnt show but this is another bad one. i watch this whenever i'm having a bad day. i'm like INSTANTLY happy.

YouTube - WORST ANTHEM EVER


----------



## esmeralda89 (Sep 22, 2008)

^^wow the way he sounds makes my throat hurt!! anyway i do think she overdid it but hey at least she diddint forget the words!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_the video didnt show but this is another bad one. i watch this whenever i'm having a bad day. i'm like INSTANTLY happy.

YouTube - WORST ANTHEM EVER_

 
Somebody needs to get this cowboy a lyric sheet.  Sheeesh


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 22, 2008)

I didnt think it got bad til the end notes...


----------



## Lauren1981 (Sep 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I didnt think it got bad til the end notes..._

 
so are you saying you don't think it got bad til the end notes???


----------



## Dawn (Sep 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_so are you saying you don't think it got bad til the end notes???_

 




Ok, I cleaned up all but one of her replies that posted in quadruplicate.  =)


----------

